# FS: 77G w/ Eheim 2028 Pro2 & Eco-Complete



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

77G with black cabinet stand
- plastic lid & fluorescent tube (I know, sorry)
- 2 yr old Eheim 2028 Pro2 (grey spraybar & round substrat pro filter media)
- 8 bags of black Eco-Complete
- 300W heater
- misc freebies

Stand: 50" x 20" x 26"
Tank: 48" x 16" x 24.5"

$500/obo. Hope that's reasonable.

*** Sold Thanks***

Please PM if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

I added the photos above. Please let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Tank occupants gone. Ready to be teared down.

Make me an offer if interested. I'm reasonable.


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Willing to part out:

$200 obo for tank, canopy, and stand
$200 obo for Eheim 2028 Pro2
$80 for 8 bags of Eco-Complete
a few bucks here & there for heaters, decor, wood, fishfood, metricide, etc etc

Thanks!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what's the footprint of the stand sulfur?? Is it a bowfront tank??


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Hi thanks for asking. I forgot to include dimensions.

Stand: 50" x 20" x 26"
Tank: 48" x 16" x 24.5"

Stand is a cabinet stand with 3 doors. It has round edges & as per pics it is "I" shaped. The top piece is rectangular at about 50" x 18". The bottom has a slight curve so at max is 50" x 20".

The tank is rectangular and not bowfront sorry. Any more questions just let me know thanks!



monkE said:


> what's the footprint of the stand sulfur?? Is it a bowfront tank??


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Sale pending.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Is that the Hikari fish food bag?? 

- What kinda fish food you got? (hopefully it's algae wafer...)
- and what's the size(weight) of the fish food?
- How much is the 300W heater?


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Hey sorry I gave my algae wafers to members who bought my bristlenoses. Not much left anyways.

Here's what I have:

Hikari floating pellets. Note: Expired in Dec 2007. Forgot I had them. Not sure if expiry date matters. I dunno, how about $5/ea:
- Hikari Cichlid Staple (baby pellets) - 8.8oz/250g - unopened
- Hikari Cichlid Gold (baby pellets) - 8.8oz/250g - recently opened 80% full

NLS Thera +A (1mm sinking pellets) - 600g - just under 1/2 full - $10

HBH Shrimp Pellets - 9.1oz/258g - about 90% full (just expired) - $5

These are free if you buy some of the other items:
- HBH Soft & Moist Krill Breeder Conditioner - 4oz/113g - about 25% full
- Ken's Spirulina+ Flake w/ Garlic & Paprika - 1/2 lb bag - about 25% full

I have 2 x 300W Hagen Elite heaters:
- $10 for the one in tank
- $15 for a brand new unopened unit (was a spare/backup)

Thanks!



Shiyuu said:


> Is that the Hikari fish food bag??
> 
> - What kinda fish food you got? (hopefully it's algae wafer...)
> - and what's the size(weight) of the fish food?
> - How much is the 300W heater?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is the eco-complete sold?


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Hi the tank/stand/filter/substrate are sales pending as a package & scheduled to be picked up this weekend.

I will update the ad. Thanks.



tryumf_604 said:


> Is the eco-complete sold?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

If it's not over-kill for a 55G tank, I'm getting the 300W heater~
send you PM now~


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Should be ok.

PM replied.



Shiyuu said:


> If it's not over-kill for a 55G tank, I'm getting the 300W heater~
> send you PM now~


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

If the deal doesn't go through, I'll take the Eco-Complete.


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Noted. Thanks!



tryumf_604 said:


> If the deal doesn't go through, I'll take the Eco-Complete.


----------



## sulfur (May 11, 2011)

Sold thanks all!


----------

